# es geht um winamp 3...und um...



## fusseL (9. August 2002)

Also es ist so:

Ich habe 2 Tastaturen an meinem PC angeschlossen.

1: USB
1: PS2

Ich möchte das die USB normal funktioniert und die normalen Tastaturbelegungen bleiben,allerdings sollte die PS2 andere Tastaturbelegungen erhalten womit ich winamp oder andere sachen durch Tastenbelegungen steuern kann.

Allerdings ist es so das im moment beide zusammenarbeiten,so drücke ich die capslock bei der usb tastatur...schreibt die PS2 auch gross...ich möchte diese trennen..hat jemand eine idee???

Danke schonmal im voraus!


----------



## fusseL (9. August 2002)

und naja...gut sie laufen ja verschieden..beide voneinander unabhängig..ich meine:

Ich suche ein prog mit dem ich meine PS2 tastaturbelegungen ändern kannz.B:

wenn ich bei der PS2 "k" drücke das sich dann winamp öffnet oder sowas....

wenn ich aber auf der USB "k" drücke nichts passiert ausser das ganz normal im texteditor oder sonst wo k geschrieben wird..verstehts ihr??? hmmm naja ich hoffe... is schön so spät


----------



## AKM<2b> (9. August 2002)

ich glaub diese Frage solltest du eher im Hardwareforum stellen.
Hat ja nichts direkt mitm Sound zu tun.

Viel Glück (obwohl ich glaube das es nicht geht)

2b


----------



## fusseL (9. August 2002)

hmmm ok danke..


----------

